# Henderson has hip surgery for torn labrum



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AnTbo9wCG4SHkG6Oqh_Dx4q8vLYF?slug=ap-bobcats-henderson

First I have heard of this. It looks like it isn't going to keep him off the court for the regular season, but it'll keep him from getting better in the offseason. Of course we are going to rely upon Henderson becoming a good player, especially as he played well enough to make Wallace somewhat expendable.



> Charlotte Bobcats guard Gerald Henderson(notes) was undergoing surgery Tuesday to repair a torn labrum in his left hip, a procedure that’s expected to alleviate chronic knee pain. Henderson was having the surgery in Vail, Colo., where a specialist discovered the injury while examining his troublesome left knee.
> “Gerald had some knee tendinitis issues this season, and the doctors have told us that fixing this congenital defect in his hip should alleviate those problems,” Bobcats general manager Rod Higgins said in a statement. “The doctors also feel that addressing the hip issue now will help prevent the possibility of further damage in the future.”
> Recovery is expected to take 4-6 months. If there’s no lockout, the Bobcats will open training camp in less than five months, and the team is confident Henderson won’t miss any time.


----------

